# Nascar



## SpotandStalk (Jun 10, 2020)

Man this BLM car is going to be sweet....https://www.espn.com/racing/nascar/...wants-confederate-flags-removed-nascar-tracks


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2020)

When some tells there is a topic that there should be no argument over, I immediately tune them out. He and RPI have fell into the trap, that is the mainstay of one political party. Make a topic so altruistic, that it is even racist to dream of not agreeing with it. and eventually make it crime to do so. Thus shutting down any meaningful dialogue. Just think for a few minutes on where we have seen this before. Bubba Wallace need to concentrate on learning how to win a race.


----------



## willie1971 (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm sure Richard Petty is pleased


----------



## antharper (Jun 10, 2020)

Just gives me more of a reason not to never watch another race !


----------



## hawkeye123 (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned Confederate flags today..gonna go from Neckcar to Kneecar


----------



## Doghunter11 (Jun 10, 2020)

They probably just eliminated a large portion of the few remaining fans they still had left


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 11, 2020)

This may be the final nail in the coffin for Nascar


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 11, 2020)

Talladega is going to be the first race to allow fans. I can only imagine what the infield will look like...


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 11, 2020)

biggdogg said:


> Talladega is going to be the first race to allow fans. I can only imagine what the infield will look like...


 
Hope they are there with a band playing Dixie!


----------



## specialk (Jun 11, 2020)

biggdogg said:


> Talladega is going to be the first race to allow fans. I can only imagine what the infield will look like...



only 5000 allowed all on the frontstretch....40 motorhome spots on the backstretch.....alabama residents who live less than 150 miles away who had tickets to the spring race can go....no tailgating allowed....infield will look the same as it has since the chinese virus hit....drivers, bare bone crews, officials and limited reporters....no sponsers or wives/family allowed....


----------



## nickel back (Jun 11, 2020)

nice move SUCKCAR


----------



## tcward (Jun 11, 2020)

There are also removing their mandatory standing for the Anthem stance...can understand the flag deal some but the Anthem thing sealed the deal...I’m done.


----------



## Resica (Jun 11, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> This may be the final nail in the coffin for Nascar


I think you're right.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 11, 2020)

Been done.


----------



## ilbcnu (Jun 11, 2020)

https://www.sportingnews.com/us/nas...derate-flag-banned/16zdkimlimjsa1itwjphc0utri


----------



## ilbcnu (Jun 11, 2020)

seems ratings are up


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jun 11, 2020)

Im gonna watch it wreck into the wall, take a picture and then I’m done.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 11, 2020)

RIP NASCAR. You’ve been on life support for about 15 years now and you just pulled the plug on yourself. 

Good riddance.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 11, 2020)

ilbcnu said:


> https://www.sportingnews.com/us/nas...derate-flag-banned/16zdkimlimjsa1itwjphc0utri



Fake news bull 
If it was up over last year, it’s only because there is nothing else on. No other “ sporting event “. And it’s on a Wednesday night while much of the country is on lockdown.
It ain’t going nowhere but in the gutter.


----------



## buckpasser (Jun 11, 2020)

It already sucked.  Maybe blacks will come to their rescue and fill the stands.  Maybe they’ll keep the ratings high. Maybe the sponsors will shift to please their newly won demographic and Nascar will be reborn.


Hahahaha!!!  I tickle myself sometimes!


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 11, 2020)

I think NASCAR has a personal vendetta against it's own legacy.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 11, 2020)

ilbcnu said:


> https://www.sportingnews.com/us/nas...derate-flag-banned/16zdkimlimjsa1itwjphc0utri


The overnight ratings were up 104 percent "over the comparable race last season," per Fox Sports executive vice president Michael Mulvihill — a rating of 1.14 compared to 0.56 for the 11th race of the season last year, an event at Dover International Speedway presented on the same channel (FS1).

A 1.14 rating is close to nonexistent.  A .56 is abysmal. A tv show would be instantly cancelled with those ratings scores


----------



## ilbcnu (Jun 11, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> The overnight ratings were up 104 percent "over the comparable race last season," per Fox Sports executive vice president Michael Mulvihill — a rating of 1.14 compared to 0.56 for the 11th race of the season last year, an event at Dover International Speedway presented on the same channel (FS1).
> 
> A 1.14 rating is close to nonexistent.  A .56 is abysmal. A tv show would be instantly cancelled with those ratings scores


So, kinda like the xfl, 13 million one saturday 3 million the next?


----------



## antharper (Jun 11, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Fake news bull
> If it was up over last year, it’s only because there is nothing else on. No other “ sporting event “. And it’s on a Wednesday night while much of the country is on lockdown.
> It ain’t going nowhere but in the gutter.


Exactly! That’s the only reason I watched some of a race this year


----------



## Chattco1 (Jun 11, 2020)

SCREW NASCAR!!!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 12, 2020)

ilbcnu said:


> So, kinda like the xfl, 13 million one saturday 3 million the next?


Not quite. A 1.14 share is around 1.5 million viewers. Half of the XFL . Literally nothing.  Nascar is dead, they just dont know it yet, but certain groups will claim a victory


----------



## HD28 (Jun 12, 2020)

Won't miss it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2020)

But... but... muh Dale Earnhardt....

The folks on here that watch it will continue to watch it, even when they are flying the Rainbow flag over the US flag.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Formula one is good,,,,not all left turns,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 12, 2020)

Did the guy with the BLM car win?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 12, 2020)

I stopped watching NASCAR when they started driving Toyota's an allowing women drivers.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Did the guy with the BLM car win?


He's never won... 

Nascar is keeping him down...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2020)

willie1971 said:


> I'm sure Richard Petty is pleased


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 12, 2020)

The King has fallen! Wonder if kneeling is next.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 12, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's never won...
> 
> Nascar is keeping him down...



So much for the uptick in viewers. I can't believe Nascar is so racist they wouldn't let him win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> So much for the uptick in viewers. I can't believe Nascar is so racist they wouldn't let him win.


Nascar really doesn't want him there.. But they'll do anything for an uptick in viewership..

They fix races all the time. Why would they not let Ol Bubba win one..


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 12, 2020)

If someone Wrecks Wallace, even by accident, look out


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 12, 2020)

Nascar keeps losing more & more.  Wonder how lower Nascar can go???


----------



## 280bst (Jun 12, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> But... but... muh Dale Earnhardt....
> 
> The folks on here that watch it will continue to watch it, even when they are flying the Rainbow flag over the US flag.


No I'm not I've been going going now Gone


----------



## Mike 65 (Jun 12, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Nascar keeps losing more & more.  Wonder how lower Nascar can go???


All the way to the bottom....... and then some.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 13, 2020)

Mike 65 said:


> All the way to the bottom....... and then some.



Yep, each time it looks like they hit bottom, they tend to find a new low.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Jun 13, 2020)

Was just told Daytona was cutting ties with nascar over all the protest issues. Can’t find anything about it on any of the big news sources. Anyone else heard anything about it?


----------



## MissouriBoy (Jun 13, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> Was just told Daytona was cutting ties with nascar over all the protest issues. Can’t find anything about it on any of the big news sources. Anyone else heard anything about it?


Would be glorious if they cut diversitycar off!


----------



## hopper (Jun 13, 2020)

The Future of Nascar.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 13, 2020)

hopper said:


> The Future of Nascar.
> View attachment 1021709


?????


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 13, 2020)

> Bubba Wallace wore a shirt that read "I Can't Breathe/Black Lives Matter" before Sunday's NASCAR race in Atlanta, and now the circuit's only black full-time driver is pushing for change at the track.





> NASCAR's next race is Wednesday night at Martinsville Speedway in Virginia. Richard Petty Motorsports announced Tuesday that Wallace would drive a car with a Black Lives Matter paint scheme in the race to promote racial equality.



Wonder if the recent Nascar changes with BLM & flag is what brought Dale Jr. back to drive in the Xfinity race & finishing 5th???


----------



## dslc6487 (Jun 13, 2020)

Ain't watched them for a while, and, never will again.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Nascar sux,,,,always did,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Put a Nascar driver in a Formula 1 car,,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 14, 2020)

hopper said:


> The Future of Nascar.
> View attachment 1021709



“Now coming into the final turn DeQuantez is on the outside with Speedy Gonzales on the inside”.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2020)

Nascar is a Bad joke.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 14, 2020)

turkeykirk said:


> “Now coming into the final turn DeQuantez is on the outside with Speedy Gonzales on the inside”.View attachment 1021792


????


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 14, 2020)

NASCAR is done .


----------



## bullgator (Jun 14, 2020)

I just went on NASCARs site and sent them my comments above their PC moves. I finished it wishing them luck with their new skinny jeans fan base.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hope they enjoy those empty seats they have now.
Attendance was going down hill anyway, it’s for sure gonna drop now.

Could care less if they are on tv or not.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 14, 2020)

Appears Richard Petty Motorsports & Nascar is so proud of their BLM #43 car.  What a legacy as a social justice warrior. Political Correctness has a price.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't believe for a second that Bubba Wallace pushed for or said anything other than exactly what NASCAR told him to.  They finally saw the perfect opportunity to split from the redneck roots they hate.


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2020)

Hopefully the few fans at Talladega will be heard loud and clear. Nascar has labeled the fanbase as racists. Maybe the fans can wear shirts that read, "I'm not racist".


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 17, 2020)

I have never owned anything with a Confederate flag on it.

It does not offend me. I always considered the Confederate flag a middle finger to Yankees and a Southern pride/identity thing.

I am offended by the PC cancel culture and the loss of freedom of speech.

BLM is a political party that offends me. Some may be offended by Confederate war memorials.

I don't think BLM should be removed from NASCAR, but I won't watch NASCAR is BLM is involved.

I watch grown men play games to be entertained, not offended. Shut up and dance to the music.

NASCAR is going down the tubes. I guess they thing their only hope is to appeal to the left. Good luck with that. The left holds NASCAR and traditional NASCAR fans in contempt.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2020)

HERE IS ONE OF THE BEST REASONS THAT NASCAR HAS GONE DOWN THE TUBE.   YES, GONE, GONE, GONE !!!

PLEASE TAKE TIME TO READ THIS RECENT ABSURD  HAPPENING TO ME !!!!!



This downfall with NASCAR AND SPECIFICALLY CHARLOTTE MOTOR SPEEDWAY has been happening for quite a while now and it surely came to a head for me back in the early spring this year.

I have had the same several seats at CMS for the annual Coco- Cola 600 race that was always held on Memorial Day Weekend and I have had these same seats for over 35 years now.  I personally chose these seats as they were FANTASTIC, as they are located at the Main Entrance, The Speedway Club Restaurant and Lounge, Major concessions, bathrooms etc, ticket office and also the Main CMS store venue was all right there together in close proximity to my seats.

I always enjoyed great viewing of the entire track from my seats and this Coca Cola 600 Race was the best of the best, year after year as we all gave Thanks to our Military Personnel for their sacrifices etc.

Well my seats were renewed automatically every year and were charged to my American Express Card every year in August and my tickets were always mailed in January.  Well this year, I had NOT received my tickets like normal so I called CMS Ticket Office to inquire about it.

I WAS THEN TOLD THAT THEY HAD REMOVED EVERY "EVEN NUMBERED ROW OF  SEATS" ALONG THE FRONT STRETCH.....and had put a small tray-like table of sorts so that fans could sit and eat with their drinks on this type of table of sorts installed where there had previously been the row of seats in front of them.

I WILL BET MY LAST PENNY THAT THIS WAS ONLY DONE SO THAT THE TELEVISED NASCAR RACES IN THE FUTURE WOULD NOT LOOK LIKE THE STANDS WERE MORE "HALF EMPTY" BECAUSE OF THE ONGOING LACK OF INTEREST IN THIS SPORT !!!!!

NOBODY HAD EVER MENTIONED THIS ONGOING PROBLEM TO ME UNTIL I CALLED ASKING ABOUT MY TICKETS.   THEY HAD HELD MY MONEY SINCE AUGUST OF 2019 AND WHEN I ASKED JUST WHERE IN THE HADES WAS I SUPPOSED TO SIT NOW, THEY ONLY SAID THAT MAYBE I COULD PICK ANOTHER LOCATION.

I ASKED JUST WHY THEY HADN'T ADVISED ME OF THIS BEFORE ESPECIALLY SINCE I HAD BEEN PURCHASING THESE SEATS FOR OVER 35 YEARS AND THEY DANG SURELY DIDN'T MAKE THAT DECISION IN THE PAST COUPLE OF WEEKS OR SO AS IT HAD TO BE A YEAR OR MORE IN THEIR PLANNING OF THIS.  THEY WOULD NOT ANSWER THAT QUESTION.

I THEN TOLD THEM THAT I WAS NOT ATTENDING ANY MORE RACES THERE WITHOUT MY SEATS, AND IN FACT, THAT I HAD SOME RECENT ONGOING HEART RELATED PROBLEMS AND THE SEAT LOCATION THAT I PREVIOUSLY HAD FOR ALL OF THESE YEARS REQUIRED THE LEAST AMOUNT OF WALKING AND CLIMBING ANY INCLINES ETC.

THESE IDIOTS EVEN WANTED ME TO SUBMIT A DOCTOR'S STATEMENT TO THAT FACT THAT I WAS NOT PHYSICALLY ABLE TO ATTEND BEFORE THEY WOULD REFUND MY MONEY WHICH WAS ALWAYS SEVERAL HUNDREDS OF $$$$$.

IT WAS THEN THAT I PULLED THE PLUG ON CHARLOTTE MOTOR SPEEDWAY AND NASCAR IN GENERAL.  I ADVISED THEM THAT THEY DID NOT WANT ME TO HAVE TO DRIVE TO  CHARLOTTE BECAUSE IT WOULD NOT BE PLEASANT FOR THE PERSON IN CHARGE OF REFUSING TO REFUND MY MONEY.

THE NEXT DAY, I WAS ADVISED THAT MY MONEY HAD BEEN CREDITED BACK TO MY AMERICAN EXPRESS CARD ACCOUNT.  I CALLED AMERICAN EXPRESS AND VERIFIED THAT FACT IMMEDIATELY.

NOW, I WOULDN'T  "TINKLE" ON ANYBODY ASSOCIATED WITH CMS OR NASCAR...EVEN IF THEY WERE ON FIRE BECAUSE THEY ARE ALL TOAST IN MY OPINION !!!!!  

PS:  I GUESS THE GOOD NEWS TO THIS IS THAT I ALSO WILL NEVER BE SPENDING HUGE AMOUNTS OF MONEY FOR HOTELS, MEALS ETC IN CHARLOTTE  (JUST LIKE THE MASTER'S GOLF TOURNAMENT HERE IN AUGUSTA AS YOU HAVE TO PAY 5-10 TIMES THE PRICES FOR EVERYTHING JUST TO ATTEND.

I BET THIS IS THE SIDE THAT MOST PEOPLE NEVER GOT TO SEE...AND ALL OF THIS HAPPENED BEFORE ALL OF THIS NONSENSE ABOUT THIS BLM HAPPENINGS.

The really "funny thing" about this particular race was that when it was finally raced, there were NO SPECTATORS ALLOWED in the stands because of this virus...so I hope that Charlotte Motor Speedway lost their rear-end because of the millions of dollars of lost revenue at the track and in Charlotte and the entire area.  My refund was just a very small molecule of $ and yet they acted like it was thousands of $ and they still didn't want to refund it to me !!!   





THE FINAL NAIL HAS BEEN HAMMERED INTO THIS COFFIN !!!

HECK EVERY LIFE MATTERS INCLUDING  BLM, WLM, BLUELM, REDLM, GREENLM, ORANGELM, AND EVERY OTHER COLOR IN THE RAINBOW MATTERS AS WELL.  IT SURELY DOESN'T TAKE MORE RIOTING, BURNINGS, LOOTING, KILLINGS, AS ALL THAT DOES IS RUIN THE LIVES OF MOST EVERYONE INVOLVED IN THESE RIDICULOUS TIMES.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 18, 2020)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HERE IS ONE OF THE BEST REASONS THAT NASCAR HAS GONE DOWN THE TUBE.   YES, GONE, GONE, GONE !!!
> 
> PLEASE TAKE TIME TO READ THIS RECENT ABSURD  HAPPENING TO ME !!!!!
> 
> ...


It's on your AMEX. Just call Amex and dispute the charge.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> It's on your AMEX. Just call Amex and dispute the charge.



I agree with that as I have never had any problems with Amex since I first started using them in 1980.  I have had one card for business and one for personal things over all of these years.  I have paid every monthly bill "IN FULL" on both cards since 1980, so they have not made any interest money from me.   I was so mad that they CMS did not even tell me anything about their problem until I called them.  That is when the manure hit the fan really quickly.

Oh, it is all handled now and you can bet your bottom dollar that those idiots at CMS know that I don't play around when it comes to someone trying to steal my money as such.  The odd thing about this entire episode was that this year was going to be my last year anyway.   

I surely hope that they will never survive at CMS or in Nascar ever again too because of all of this current Whoop-De-Do.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 27, 2020)

My god there trying to run the few left off! Had today’s on about 20 minutes nothing but a BLM program! They think them 15 Bubba fans they let in a Talladega going to keep them up?


----------



## bullgator (Jun 27, 2020)

Well, let’s face it.......NASCAR has always been about turning left.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jun 30, 2020)

I hope Nascar goes belly up,they turned their back on the very people who built that sport,all they had to do was keep their mouth shut I ain't got no use for Richard Petty anymore either.


----------



## Deplorable Birdhunter (Jun 30, 2020)

If I hadn't already quit watching that crap 15 yrs ago, I would quit watching it now for sure!!


----------



## Doghunter11 (Jul 2, 2020)

I might Have to watch one last nascar race.  Looks like Corey LaJoie is going to be driving a trump 2020 car. Said there will be two cars running a we stand for the anthem paint scheme.  It will be interesting to see how that goes.


----------



## ol bob (Jul 2, 2020)

NACAR died the day they made the cookie cutter cars take the decals off and they are all the same nothing stock about them they should not be able to use stock in the name.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 2, 2020)

Looky here


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## ol bob (Jul 2, 2020)

Nascar said nobody is as stupid as us NFL said hold my beer.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 2, 2020)

Makes me love truck & tractor pulls that much more


----------



## Ray357 (Jul 2, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Man this BLM car is going to be sweet....https://www.espn.com/racing/nascar/...wants-confederate-flags-removed-nascar-tracks


Nascar is dead to me. It will collapse in a few short years.


----------



## Ray357 (Jul 2, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Put a Nascar driver in a Formula 1 car,,,,,? ? ? ?


Tony Stewart did pretty well in them.


----------



## dslc6487 (Jul 2, 2020)

If NASCAR thinks that supporting BLM is going to help them survive, they are sorely mistaken.  The track tickets ain't cheap.  When I was going to the races, I had to buy my tickets with money that I earned from working.  To the best of my knowledge, NASCAR does not send out race tickets along with the EBT cards. Did I mention that I have not watched a race in a couple of years.  Cookie cutter cars do nothing for me..


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> Was just told Daytona was cutting ties with nascar over all the protest issues. Can’t find anything about it on any of the big news sources. Anyone else heard anything about it?



Daytona and their sister tracks are Nascar.


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimmy Johnson tested positive for corona.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 3, 2020)

The cars go round and round round and around with nobody watching


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jul 5, 2020)

dslc6487 said:


> If NASCAR thinks that supporting BLM is going to help them survive, they are sorely mistaken.  The track tickets ain't cheap.  When I was going to the races, I had to buy my tickets with money that I earned from working.  To the best of my knowledge, NASCAR does not send out race tickets along with the EBT cards. Did I mention that I have not watched a race in a couple of years.  Cookie cutter cars do nothing for me..


I bet them 15 Bubba fans at Talladega didn’t pay a thang to get in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2020)

Gbr5pb said:


> I bet them 15 Bubba fans at Talladega didn’t pay a thang to get in



Is it petty to think Richard paid their way in?


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jul 8, 2020)

I guess people need to support their local dirt track,and the heck with nascar.


----------



## ol bob (Jul 8, 2020)

Ol Bubba would get a lot more respect if he closed his mouth and put about 20lb. in his right boot.


----------



## hoytman308 (Jul 8, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wonder if the recent Nascar changes with BLM & flag is what brought Dale Jr. back to drive in the Xfinity race & finishing 5th???


I guess his oppression is all that money holding him down!!   Man that’s gotta suck!!!!  I feel for him and his family.  ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 8, 2020)

hoytman308 said:


> I guess his oppression is all that money holding him down!!   Man that’s gotta suck!!!!  I feel for him and his family.  ?



Yep, his hoax is spoiling him as he gets what he wants, leveraging for whatever benefits he can get, & turning into a fine money maker with the latest example is this new endorsement deal with Beats by Dre. 

Looks like he still has not apologized for his hoax, unfortunately. 



https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2...lands-personal-partnership-with-beats-by-dre/ 

*Bubba Wallace lands personal partnership with Beats by Dre* 




https://www.espn.com/racing/nascar/...ce-endorsement-deal-president-trump-criticism 

*Beats by Dre reveals Bubba Wallace endorsement deal after President Trump's criticism*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280117571874951170


10-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275596967544930305


44-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275742540780711936


----------



## bullgator (Jul 9, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> Was just told Daytona was cutting ties with nascar over all the protest issues. Can’t find anything about it on any of the big news sources. Anyone else heard anything about it?


They announced they’re replacing Watkins Glen with Daytona’s road course


----------



## specialk (Jul 9, 2020)

bullgator said:


> They announced they’re replacing Watkins Glen with Daytona’s road course



thanks gov. coumo!


----------



## specialk (Jul 9, 2020)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wonder if the recent Nascar changes with BLM & flag is what brought Dale Jr. back to drive in the Xfinity race & finishing 5th???




that race deal was signed last year......jr says he's done except for martinsville...if he can line up any races there in xfin he will.....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 9, 2020)

specialk said:


> that race deal was signed last year......jr says he's done except for martinsville...if he can line up any races there in xfin he will.....



Thanks.  Did not know about Martinsville. Sounds like lots are never done even after retiring. Even a name from the past, Sterling Marlin, plans to race again this month, even after discovering Parkinson's disease in 2012 & brain surgery in 2019. 



https://www.tennessean.com/story/sp...in-nashville-fairgrounds-speedway/5382229002/ 

*63-year-old Sterling Marlin plans to race again at Nashville Fairgrounds Speedway as soon as broken foot heals*



> two-time Daytona 500 champion, who celebrated his 63rd birthday on June 30, said he will climb back into his car when the cast is removed from his right foot and race in the featured pro late model division at Nashville Fairgrounds Speedway





> Marlin broke his foot jumping off a tractor on the farm he manages in Columbia. It forced him to miss the season-opening race July 4 at Nashville Fairgrounds Speedway





> Marlin was diagnosed with Parkinson's disease in 2012 and in 2019 underwent deep brain stimulation surgery, which helped him extend his career.


----------



## srb (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks like another cole won , Definitely Different cars years  etc 
Days of Thunder....


----------



## snooker1 (Jul 13, 2020)

I quit watching or following Nascar years ago, but I have heard all the Bubba Wallace crap, tonight on the way home I was listening to the radio and apparently there is a "movement" going around to get Bubba Wallace a starting spot in the All Star Race. If memory serves me correctly this is for pervious winners and champions and someone can race their way in and there is a fan vote for someone. But they just want to give him a spot for all that he has do for the sport. Wow this is what it has come to.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 13, 2020)

snooker1 said:


> I quit watching or following Nascar years ago, but I have heard all the Bubba Wallace crap, tonight on the way home I was listening to the radio and apparently there is a "movement" going around to get Bubba Wallace a starting spot in the All Star Race. If memory serves me correctly this is for pervious winners and champions and someone can race their way in and there is a fan vote for someone. But they just want to give him a spot for all that he has do for the sport. Wow this is what it has come to.



?????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 13, 2020)

I hope they give him the championship!


----------



## srb (Jul 13, 2020)

Maybe the new series that Everham & Stewart are Trying to get off the ground will work...


----------



## Mike 65 (Jul 13, 2020)

snooker1 said:


> I quit watching or following Nascar years ago, but I have heard all the Bubba Wallace crap, tonight on the way home I was listening to the radio and apparently there is a "movement" going around to get Bubba Wallace a starting spot in the All Star Race. If memory serves me correctly this is for pervious winners and champions and someone can race their way in and there is a fan vote for someone. But they just want to give him a spot for all that he has do for the sport. Wow this is what it has come to.


Participation trophys still being handed out.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2020)

Is it bankrupt yet?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 13, 2020)

Sterling Marlin  

One of my all time favorites. 
Y'all remember when he jumped out of his car in turn 1 at Daytona under red flag and was doing body work on his car?


----------



## specialk (Jul 13, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Sterling Marlin
> 
> One of my all time favorites.
> Y'all remember when he jumped out of his car in turn 1 at Daytona under red flag and was doing body work on his car?



Yep...my fellow south bostonian ward burton won that race....


----------



## specialk (Jul 13, 2020)

srb said:


> Maybe the new series that Everham & Stewart are Trying to get off the ground will work...



Looking forward to it....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 13, 2020)

Never understood why Marty Robbins got wrecked so many times.


----------



## Resica (Jul 14, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Sterling Marlin
> 
> One of my all time favorites.
> Y'all remember when he jumped out of his car in turn 1 at Daytona under red flag and was doing body work on his car?


I remember. Why didn't someone holler at him. He would have won that race.


----------

